# Three headed baby doll



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

How many haunters here had one of these as a child? Maybe THIS is why most the haunters here are in their 40s/50s lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a hoot! I can't remember if I ever saw one of those dolls when I was a kid, but I know for sure we didn't own one.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

If you could rig up some kind of small motor to have the head spinning all the time, you'd have a cool prop with that.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

and that's not all ladies and gentleman! don't give your children nightmares! Scar them for life!!!!











I seriously swear these dolls laugh is the exact same evil laugh that is on three of my halloween CDs!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - it makes you wonder what was the manufacturer thinking. Where did they get that laugh from!?!


Dolls are kinda scary all by themselves sometimes. They don't need extra help


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Can you imange being a little girl going to sleep with that doll next to you.
"That's weird, she's sleepy face. I could have sworn she was happy face when I closed my eyes just a few minutes ago. I'm so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open. ....... What? Now she's crying face. I know she wasn't crying face a minute ago! Now her head is turning as I'm watching her! Mommy! Mommy! Get this doll away from me! Mommy!"
And that was the start of little Susie's lifelong dealings with counselors and psychiatrist about her insonmia and nightmares.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, yeah scareme. 

I think their really cool in a creepy/haunter sort of way lol. But not for the normal little girl, lol


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. These are just INCREDIBLE. I love them and revel in their insane creepiness!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm. I'm kinda diggin the 3 faced doll enough that I looked it up on ebay. I gotta ask my mom, as I'm pretty sure I had it as a kid (that explains a LOT, as I love any kinds of freaks & oddities).The faces have the cutsie-kistchy 50's face...too bad I have a $350 heat/power bill to pay.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG. I had that clown when I was a little girl in the early 80s. My grandma had gotten it from a yard sale and it scared the crap out of me. I kept it in my basement and wouldn't play with it ever ever. Eventually as a teenager and prehaunter I would place this clown in the fridge, your bed wherever you wouldnt think to find him. Eventually my mom let me get rid of him. I can not believe someone would give this to their kid. My family thought it was funny, well look at me now


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think this tops any of those above!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks GC for posting these videos. I just subscribed to this guy he is really funny. They are some scary dolls!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

DUDE...Baby Secrets is PURE EVIL!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

MorbidMariah said:


> DUDE...Baby Secrets is PURE EVIL!!!


It's coming to get you!!!! Don't bother trying to protect yourself, and you can't hide from evil! Her eyes are Magic! she can see through anything!! Muh hahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This verges on being Baby Porn Doll with some of those comments she makes

Talking Tina LIVES!!!


----------

